
Amazon amends seller terms worldwide after German antitrust action - wanderer2323
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/17/amazon-amends-seller-terms-worldwide-after-german-antitrust-action/
======
wanderer2323
> changes to account termination and blocking to remove its unlimited right to
> do so without justification — meaning ordinary account terminations will in
> future require 30 days notice.

Now if only we could get that for the customers, along with the mandatory data
export...

